# Best Geotech Book



## LakersFreak (Feb 2, 2009)

I've taken the PE twice and failed twice, so frustrating!!!! Perhaps I have the wrong books! What is a good book / textbook covering all geotech sections??? NEED HELP PLEASE!


----------



## ARLORD (Feb 3, 2009)

LakersFreak said:


> I've taken the PE twice and failed twice, so frustrating!!!! Perhaps I have the wrong books! What is a good book / textbook covering all geotech sections??? NEED HELP PLEASE!



I like "Foundation Analysis and Design" by Bowles for a soils text book. My only complaint is that the latest version uses SI units.


----------



## Jtiger (Feb 4, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> I like "Foundation Analysis and Design" by Bowles for a soils text book. My only complaint is that the latest version uses SI units.


I like that one but the books I used the most were by:

Braja Das Principles of Geotechnical Engineering (fifth edition)

Braja Das Principles of Foundation Engineering ( I don't remember the edition)

Pretty much any edition will do, this stuff hasn't changed much. Google these texts and you can find them pretty cheap if you look hard. I think I got the first book for aroun $13 with $3 shipping or something.

If you study those you should be fine for the afternoon. The Bowles book is good but has a TON of detail that you don't really need to pass the test. I took it as a backup reference and used it on ONE question. Best of luck


----------



## sehad (Feb 4, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> I like that one but the books I used the most were by:
> Braja Das Principles of Geotechnical Engineering (fifth edition)
> 
> Braja Das Principles of Foundation Engineering ( I don't remember the edition)


These are the two that I used. They are somewhat hard to dig through, but once you get through them, you will know your stuff.


----------



## Jtiger (Feb 5, 2009)

sehad said:


> These are the two that I used. They are somewhat hard to dig through, but once you get through them, you will know your stuff.


Right, if you study with them that should familiarize you with them to do well in the Geotech PM.


----------

